# Looking for a Working Line Breeder around Ontario



## Judo (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello all,

Unfortunately our GSD passed away at the age of 10. He was a great pup and the only issues we experienced were medical. Because of this I will not be going back to the same breeder and am looking for new options.He came from "working lines" so I am looking for my new pup to also come from working lines as I will expect the same type of drive etc (he was selected by the breeder for Sch training).

I had Huskies prior to him so I even though he was high drive it was a pleasure to train such a willing partner. 

I live in Ontario Canada but am willing to drive as far as Nova Scotia to get a new pup. (So any in Ontario, Quebec, NB, NS are fine). Going to Maine or NY etc is also fine. 

The plan is to enrol in SCH training so he/she will be active. I also run but have been hesitant to bring my last GSD on my runs because of his medical issues. My wife stays at home and the pup will be with her constantly (she brings them to the stores etc). In the end a very well rounded confident dog with fairly high energy will be needed. I don't do SCH training to "win" its more about me learning and the dog having a chance to work. I love the bond you build when you work together.


Any breeder recommendations from people who are working their current GSD?

Thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I think Carmspack is up that way.

http://www.carmspack.com/


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Highly recommend Jurgen at von Datschiburg.

He competes at high levels of the sport (I believe he was just at Nationals last week or so) and is a dictionary when it comes to the breed and sport. VERY knowledgeable.

I have a friend who purchased a pup from him a few months ago (pup is about 5 months now?) and is very happy. He too is training in schutzhund, but the dog is also a great family companion.

I have met and watched many of his dogs work over the last few years and can say without hesitation that he is an excellent man, breeder and trainer.

His wife is just as great and together they do some amazing things with their dogs/breedings.

Here are a few others that our club recommends:
Breeders - K-W German Shepherd Club


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Also, if your not with a SchH club yet, go and visit the ones you are interested in becoming a member at. Watch the dogs, talk and listen to the handlers and see if any of them (dogs or people) draw you in. This is another good way to tell if a dog/breeding will be right for you.. and also give you the opportunity to find a club to call your own.


----------



## Judo (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank Elisabeth.

I am already linking with my area's IPO club for the reasons you stated. The breeders I have been looking at are on your list and there are some new ones. I will see if my area's IPO club will let me attend their training sessions without a pup. I want to do this for a few weeks before I commit to a breeder. We will see what they say as I have a phone interview.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome news! 

Which clubs are in your area? Scaraborough is a great club, as well as Synergy (new-ish club). I have also been to Toronto but I am not sure how active they are anymore.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I love Carmen and her dogs...Carmspack.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judo (Aug 10, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> Which clubs are in your area? Scaraborough is a great club, as well as Synergy (new-ish club). I have also been to Toronto but I am not sure how active they are anymore.


The club in my area is the IPO Ottawa club (IPO Ottawa > Home). I think they are relatively new and the breeder in my area is von Tighe Haus which is on your list.

I did discuss our needs with the person who runs the IPO Ottawa club and she is also the breeder. She was very helpful and told us some of what to expect and some of the things we would need to be doing if we were to participate in Schutzhund training. Given that I train the dogs and my wife "sucks the love out of them" our next pup will likely be a dog we take to obedience and do agility with. After a few years I may get a dog that I will train fully in the Schutzhund program. This is based on my conversation with the breeder however, we are going to watch the training as well as have further discussions later this week.

The reason I have reconsidered is that she indicated that the bond between trainer and pup needs to be strongest so while I am at work every day the pup needs to have a certain amount of alone time so that when I bring him for training when I get home he.she is rested and hasn't bonded fully with a second dog or hasn't received many conflicting commands etc from my spouse. Don't get me wrong, she wasn't saying that they can't make good house pets etc, or that they can't figure out how to respond to each of us differently but its just the bond that needs to be the strongest with the trainer.

My wife and I have been together for ~24 years so we both know that she is not consistent with our dogs and that she would be sneaking the pup out of its crate etc even when I needed him/her to be resting. With this is mind and that we both love the dogs I am pretty much resigned to not doing Schutzhund training.


Thanks for your help though - I am still getting a working line GSD and your breeder list is very helpful. Any more advice or insights are very useful.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so get an older dog that would be impervious to her


----------

